# Scariest movie?



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I've yet to see a film which truly scared me. Orphan, When a Stranger Calls, and a few others have come close.


----------



## Hood42 (May 15, 2010)

The Entity is probably the scariest film I've seen. What makes it worse is that it was (allegedly) based on a true story. Saw it a long time ago, not watched it since


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Hood42 said:


> The Entity is probably the scariest film I've seen. What makes it worse is that it was (allegedly) based on a true story. Saw it a long time ago, not watched it since


Amityville Horror was also based on a true story - however, the truth does not involve ghosts.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I guess this would depend on what "scares" someone.

The Changeling with George C. Scott
Below
Alien
John Carpenter's The Thing
Night of the Living Dead
Jacob's Ladder

Those are mine.

List of movies that are NOT scary to me:

Event Horizon
The Exorcist
Blair Witch Project (which was a BLATANT rip off of The Last Broadcast)
The Ring
28 Days Later (pretty much a rip off of the Omega Man)


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

The Mothman Prophecies was very good.

Paranormal Activity was not.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

GBer8721 said:


> The Mothman Prophecies was very good.
> 
> Paranormal Activity was not.


I actually liked both of them quite a bit. I had minor problems with Paranormal Activity, but I didn't hate it by a long shot.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> I've yet to see a film which truly scared me. Orphan, When a Stranger Calls, and a few others have come close.



That's a good one, but are you referring to the original because that's much better than the remake!

Also, the Hauting (the original)


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

fn0rd said:


> I guess this would depend on what "scares" someone.
> 
> The Changeling with George C. Scott
> Below
> ...


I thought Alien, the Thing, and 28 Days Later were all quite mild.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Dolly dearest.

I saw it when I was really young
it's been the only movie that's really frightened me.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I thought Alien, the Thing, and 28 Days Later were all quite mild.


Again, per my original message... it depends on what one finds "scary".

28 Days Later wasn't remotely scary, nor was it a particularly good movie.

Alien is horrifying to me because of what you "don't" see. This enables my imagination to run wild which, and as I suspect you know, is more horrifying than anything else could be. If I recount correctly, the Alien is actually only seen, in full view, once on screen... the rest of the time it's cloaked by shadow and you have to wonder what the rest of it looks like - this was sheer psychological horror for me. The same applies to all H.P. Lovecraft stories (and hell, Edgar Allan Poe, Brian Lumley, Clive Barker and Stephen King for that matter).

The Thing, was terrifying to me because of the possibility that such things actually exist on the planet, or at least within the Universe. It's obviously a common theme of Sci-Fi writers, but, in this case, it was isolated in a cold and barren wasteland where no one could help. Even Michael Crichton's "Sphere" was somewhat disturbing, because all of the dangers were crafted by their own minds. I can only imagine what type of Cthulhu type entities I'd conjure up with my brain.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

GBer8721 said:


> The Mothman Prophecies was very good.
> 
> Paranormal Activity was not.


When I think back on it paranormal activity was not that scary, but it was a hell of a lot of fun seeing it at the movies, just because everyone elses reaction and the hype around the movie. It made me more giddy than scared.

I think Halloween scared me the most. Also when a stranger calls, but mostly just that moment when you realize the call is coming from in the house. That scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

The Others


----------



## SF4L (May 19, 2010)

There's an old 80's horror movie called "Scarecrows" that freaked me out a bit. That's about the only one that's kept me up at night.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't agree more with The Changeling (The Changeling (1980))

I must say that movies such as The Day After (The Day After (1983) (TV)) By Dawn's Early Light and others of the nuclear age can be quite terrifying.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Coffee Grinder said:


> The Others


That one was quite good.


----------



## Rush (Apr 22, 2010)

Alien and The Exorcist. Both were rivetting movies that never let up on the suspense. Alien has the best jump scene ever but the films mostly keep you on edge through subtler means.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

well I don't watch horror movies because I would never sleep at night (or I would but it would be nightmares all night). So the ones that are thrillers and screw with your mind are the ones that freak me out...

like "Shutter Island". The thought of being put in a mental institution and losing your mind etc is so scary to me. I mean your mind is who you are, that and your heart.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Coffee Grinder said:


> The Others


really? The others was tame to me. and I hate horror movies but this was more a thriller.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> really? The others was tame to me. and I hate horror movies but this was more a thriller.


Scary movies don't have to be horror movies...


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm, I have not seen it but my friend(ENTJ) says one of the scariest he has seen was White Noise. He's not easily scared or creeped out so I'll take his word for it and stay away from it.


----------

